

Yahoo: Give me $30 million and I'll build you something better - simonhamp

I think the title says it all. If someone at Yahoo actually thinks this is worth it, please email me simon dot hamp at me dot com
======
smartwater
You're doing it backwards. You have to build it first, and only if the stars
align will you even have the opportunity to sell it for 30M. Hopefully it
doesn't cost you twice that and 5 years to get there.

------
louishenderson
How do you post your own "ask"??

please help..i know, im a noob

